# GTI International 2009 - Photo's Page 8 on



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

As Jen wants a new thread here it is... List where your coming from and when you are going to be there I have started with what I know. Just post below, and I will try to keep this up to date 

*Saturday & Sunday *
---------------------------------
YellowTT
abz001

*Saturday only*
---------------------------------
*Sunday only* 
---------------------------------
Jammyd
BigSyd
Caney
davidg
Hark
Stundies
VSpurs ( Car or no car, who knows!)
Wallsendmag
ChadTT
L80NTT ( possibly with car)
Nem


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Sunday for me,coming from Rugby and aiming to get there for 8am.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Both days coming from Hartlepool


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jen staying at the Premier Rugby but coming down from Aberdeen on friday night via glasgow. Got a stand pass for sat & sun


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Going Saturday afternoon , for Sunday ,,, in the old TT   ,,, from the Wigan area 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Going Saturday afternoon , for Sunday ,,, in the old TT   ,,, from the Wigan 8)


So much for giving me a drive of the new one [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Going Saturday afternoon , for Sunday ,,, in the old TT   ,,, from the Wigan 8)
> ...


One day , one day ,,,,, you will then see the MK2 light 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


 :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> One day , one day ,,,,, you will then see the MK2 set a light 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


 :wink: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

On the fire with you :twisted: :twisted: :wink:

Ps Do you want pies for the Sunday ...... or is that a daft question ???????


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Pies??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > One day , one day ,,,,, you will then see the MK2 set a light 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> ...


On the fire with you :twisted: :twisted: :wink:

Ps Do you want pies for the Sunday ...... or is that a daft question ???????[/quote]What do you think mate daft question


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Forgot to put myself

Paul coming on Sunday morning at silly time! Aim to meet Jen at Travel inn

oh by the way Jen, I will come and meet you at your hotel!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sunday only


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Forgot to put myself
> 
> Paul coming on Sunday morning at silly time! Aim to meet Jen at Travel inn
> 
> oh by the way Jen, I will come and meet you at your hotel!!!!  :lol: :lol:


lol i was reading that and thinking is he lol perhaps its another jen hehehe ace


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot to put myself
> ...


Umming and rrrring about staying the night before.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

stay over  drinks at the hotel = banter


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> stay over  drinks at the hotel = banter


SOunds good... is it this one your staying at?

Rugby North (Newbold)


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunday only for me but will probably be without my car!

I think I'm getting a lift down with Stundies if thats the case.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Sunday only for me but will probably be without my car!


still at jbs then?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday only for me but will probably be without my car!
> ...


Yeah, these stone chips in the front bumper are a pain in the arse to get rid of!!!

:lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


lmao

You don't need me to get you then?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jammyd said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > stay over  drinks at the hotel = banter
> ...


that one is a mile down the road but has a nice bar and restaurant attached to it over looking a canal.also there's a pizza hut,kentucky,mcdonalds within walking distance :lol: let us know which one your staying at as i'll pass both of them on the way to inters


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt,

I dont think so, but things change so if things do change I still may ask if thats possible!

Cheers

:roll:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

caney said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > abz001 said:
> ...


buggar... jammy you booked yet i might call and be a blonde and see about changing lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> buggar... jammy you booked yet i might call and be a blonde and see about changing lol


not booked anythign yet


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Rugby North (Newbold) for the ones left with no where to go... get booking folks... drinks and banter on the sat night to be had


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Rugby North (Newbold) for the ones left with no where to go... get booking folks... drinks and banter on the sat night to be had


Have you sorted it?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

aye its booked and cancelled other one. £102 for 2 folk for 2 nights  not bad
http://www.premierinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=27824&iscsell=true


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sunday for us coming from Vegas


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Sunday for me, coming from Stoke area.

Got a stand pass too


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Me too from northampton sunday aswel! If me cars ready :?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Travelling from Coventry so...........
I would like to do both...My Birthday is on the Saturday i hope your all gonna buy me a drink :wink: :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Tesiboo said:


> Travelling from Coventry so...........
> I would like to do both...My Birthday is on the Saturday i hope your all gonna buy me a drink :wink: :wink:


Have you ordered tickets?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you need to then?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Tesiboo said:


> Do you need to then?


Cheaper to order than pay on the day


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Tesiboo said:
> 
> 
> > Do you need to then?
> ...


I have a spare ticket for Sunday... but thats only entry not club stand access


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Owt is better than nowt :wink: 
I'll have a look on the web site just to see what available


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

looks like I only have till 12 to book on line as 2day is the last day


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone else got any spares???......I don't mind paying


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Sunday for me, coming from Stoke area.
> 
> Got a stand pass too


CHAD, you wanna meet up on the way down and go via Cannock to pick up VSPURS? If so, PM me and we'll sort something out.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Tesiboo said:


> Anyone else got any spares???......I don't mind paying


You have PM


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

whats the procedure then when we get there etc? 
Does anyone know how many cars we have on the stand? 
Do we have any club flags or Gazebo? Will we be selling club merchandise on the day?

sorry for the questions  im nosey heehee

Weather outlook (Not that we can trust it) looks not too bad at the minute. Lets hope for more sun....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going to be there on the Sunday only.

I'll have some club stand banners / flags with me to put up, but not sure about a gazebo or merchandise yet.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nick is there anyway of maybe getting the club stuff so it can be put out on the sat as well??

I got another weekend pass for the car with an another ticket I got through the post, does anyone want a stand pass if you didn't get? PM Me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure Jen

Only person I could really hand the flags to will be in a roadster I beileve  and they don't fit in.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

okay doke just a idea


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

So are you all going at silly o'clock?

Don't know if I have the motivation for another early start.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> So are you all going at silly o'clock?
> 
> Don't know if I have the motivation for another early start.


We are coming down for about 8/8:30 ish


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Jammy you staying over on the sat night?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

No 

Got to much to do in the new house, so night out pass was disallowed by Misses Jammyd [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

boo [smiley=bigcry.gif] you still meeting at the hotel in the morning then at least?!


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

i was meant to be going but i seem to be in harks place now. the car at the bodyshop and not knowing of when it will return...

Maybe next year.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> boo [smiley=bigcry.gif] you still meeting at the hotel in the morning then at least?!


We will be coming to meet you in the morning... you can show us the way


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

jammyd said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > boo [smiley=bigcry.gif] you still meeting at the hotel in the morning then at least?!
> ...


haha thats right get the scottish lass to show your the right way lol sat nav for the win i thinks!


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

have you seen the weather for Saturday and Sunday........... Don't bother detailing your car! :lol:

Like I did for 6 hours last Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am sure it wont be that bad


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

i shall try to bring the good weather down with me guys!!

ps dont detail your car yourself get someone else to do it  heehee


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Spent all my money on a new watch


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ah pretty


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> have you seen the weather for Saturday and Sunday........... Don't bother detailing your car! :lol:
> 
> Like I did for 6 hours last Sunday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Just checked today and Sunday seems fine  Chance of a thundery shower on Saturday though


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

I'm on the UKMKiv's stand Sunday so I'll come over to your TT's and have a nosey


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Be good to see you


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm there and Sam G12MOX were going down sat after noon ready for Sun morn 

Charles


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I'm there and Sam G12MOX were going down sat after noon ready for Sun morn
> 
> Charles


where you staying?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Here:

https://www.marriott.co.uk/hotels/trave ... ott-hotel/


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

are you going to meet up with one of the convoys?!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Not sure what time were leaving to be honest we probably won't be off till 3-4pm


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

spare weekend pass if anyone needs one pm me


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

jammyd said:


> As Jen wants a new thread here it is... List where your coming from and when you are going to be there I have started with what I know. Just post below, and I will try to keep this up to date
> 
> *Saturday & Sunday *
> ---------------------------------
> ...


OMG please dont say there is only 2 cars on the stand for sat?!

can we get a note of the convoys etc My Jammy pretty please


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Mines not ready but im taking a mk2


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I'm there and Sam G12MOX were going down sat after noon ready for Sun morn
> 
> Charles


Are you and Sam coming on the stand?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> OMG please dont say there is only 2 cars on the stand for sat?!
> 
> can we get a note of the convoys etc My Jammy pretty please


Oh dear... not sure I can so that as well... 

My Convoy is 
Me ( Obviously ) 
BigSyd
ChadTT
Stundies (possibly if his car can make it more than 20 miles this time  )
Hark????


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

jammyd said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there and Sam G12MOX were going down sat after noon ready for Sun morn
> ...


Mine is on the stand Sam's not quite finished yet :?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

jammyd said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG please dont say there is only 2 cars on the stand for sat?!
> ...


hehe well you are mod and you did say on the first post you would sort it out :wink:

where are convoys meeting?! anyone passing our hotel?!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

anyone else staying in ours


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well my car is now at APS till next week 

So we'll be in Julie's TT instead.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> Well my car is now at APS till next week
> 
> So we'll be in Julie's TT instead.


At least the Chair of the TTOC is turning up in a TT would have been a poor show otherwise :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well my car is now at APS till next week
> ...


I do try 

Just a shame my car needs a lot doing and won't be ready to collect on Saturday from APS. New gearbox, cambelt and hydraulic tensioners etc etc, wheel bearing, and a few other bits I think.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry to leave it this late guys but has anyone got or know of anyone who has a spare stand pass. I can collect on the morning at a location before going into the show.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

stundies said:


> Sorry to leave it this late guys but has anyone got or know of anyone who has a spare stand pass. I can collect on the morning at a location before going into the show.


i have a spare weekend stand pass you want it?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stundies said:


> Sorry to leave it this late guys but has anyone got or know of anyone who has a spare stand pass. I can collect on the morning at a location before going into the show.


tut tut tut...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

jammyd said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to leave it this late guys but has anyone got or know of anyone who has a spare stand pass. I can collect on the morning at a location before going into the show.
> ...


Its my fault!

Si was going to be using my stand pass but I can't find it since I moved house a few weeks back! Doh!


----------



## L80NTT (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone going from south to north using the M1 passing northampton on the sunday???


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

i'll be heading down from manchester. but my TT is not very well at the moment so going in my friends vrs. give us a beep if you see us!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Adam Wright said:


> i'll be heading down from manchester. but my TT is not very well at the moment so going in my friends vrs. give us a beep if you see us!


you can tag on to our convoy going down the M6 if you want


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

ill be there tomorrow on the "swansway" stand, my modded scirocco will be on there (for sale), aswel as our modded tts (for sale), a seat ibiza cupra 1.8t and a mk2 golf 1.8t


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandwichs... Made
Drinks... Packed
Fruit... If I have to
Chocolate... Yummy
Crisps... Yeah

If Carlsberg did packed lunches, we would not be able to drive home 

See you all tomorrow


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

had a good day and night and looking forward to tomorrow. Made a weekend if it and it's been great just finishing my bottle of vodka and we have the football tommorrow see u at the hotel at 8.45am


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've wahsed Julie's TT and packed it with the banners and flags etc etc.

See you all there in the morning!

Oh, does anyone know if we're on grass with the club stand? or hard standing? I'm assuming grass....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got in from nightout. Car now dirty from driving lol


----------



## trevp84 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey people i'v been a very naughty tt owner n with me workin away n all i aint bin on the forum much, well i'v just got back from a nite out n figured i'd pop on to the forum n noticed inters is on this weekend n fancy joinin the fun! i'l be headin from stoke so wheres the best place to join the convoy n is there any spare stand tickets flyin bout cheers phil! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

check the for sale section - there was a spare ticket + pass

Meet at rugby 8.40 - premier inn


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Wounded I couldn't make this, have a great day all.
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

What great event! Even without my car!

Some very nice metal on show! (The Revo Girl was the best view though!)

Looking forward to having my car with me next year!

:roll:


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> What great event! Even without my car!
> 
> Some very nice metal on show! (The Revo Girl was the best view though!)
> 
> ...


Any pics :?: :?: (Revo Girl :wink: :wink: ).
Would love to have come but my wife gave birth yesterday to my second boy & thats a little more important than any show - what a day i had!!

Will hopefully see you at tt09?
SAV


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > What great event! Even without my car!
> ...


Well the birth of your second son is off the scale in importance to GTI Inters!

No pics unfortunately.

I'm sure there will be from others though.

Congratulations!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> The Revo Girl was the best view though!)
> 
> :roll:


 [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > The Revo Girl was the best view though!)
> ...


Oi!

You'll get me in trouble!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hark said:


>


 Oh my god, what have you done!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

meaning? :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Great to meet you all there and see some of the 'mod' work in the flesh.

Think we had a good turnout for the club at this type of show, we are a 'niche' part of the scene.

It was good to have a gander at Bigsyds QS, Harks new body mods and to watch Stundies launching away (your car is running well btw and thanks for the 'run' home) :wink: .Also Jammyd, tessebo and a few others

JammyD, Great tour of the Premier Inn car park, missed it so much I took everyone back again :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

How was the traffic on the A50 junction?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

jammyd said:


> How was the traffic on the A50 junction?


Which junction are you on about? , we had no real delays getting back


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

You mean because of the World Super Bikes, no hassles, just a few bikes that's all 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a quick note:

Many thank for the company from everyone today.

I'm sure they'll get those stone chips sorted soon Steve, I know there a right pain in the ass. 
Simon - Came home wishing I had done the 1/4, will make sure I 'man up' and have a crack next time.

Nice talking to some familiar faces and some new. Good company anyway when your there on your tod. Met countryboy for the first time, nice chap. 

Thanks to the couple that bought the light off me (didn't catch your forum name though  ), any problems though let me know.

PS - Burnt to buggery


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hark said:


> PS - Burnt to buggery


I have reverse panda eyes!!!! got home and Gayle just looked and laughed


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

Had an ace day, some really nice cars. Have come away with a world of ideas but no money to progress 

Loved the thrash down the strip even though each time I was waiting for something to go bang. Apart from the big crack in the middle of my screen, it looks like I got off breakdown free this time (At least made it past Stafford eh jammy!)

Anyone interested in the single wiper, don't forget the group buy. Didn't see Neil from Stormwipers but i'm sure if I give him a ring, he will extend the offer till the end of next month, will let you know.

Couldn't have asked for a better day weather wise, like Hark, burn't the colour of Syd's QS :lol:

Took loads of photos but here are a few, 56k (if there is anyone out there still on it) be aware!!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

stundies said:


> You mean because of the World Super Bikes, no hassles, just a few bikes that's all 8)


Yep, forgot about that, just could not understand where they all came from, loads of em.


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

And my first (best one) sprint run...


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pics there,cheers for the ones of mine  Nice to properly meet you today Hark hopefully see a lot of you at the next Ace Cafe meet,not sure if i'm going to Eventt 09.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice photos guys! Looks like great day! 

Thanks for sharing!

Alan W


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to meet everyone today,some really strange cars about.


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I clearly chose the wrong day to go on saturday...as apart from meeting yella tt is was crap...bit of a waste of £14quid if iam honest....good to see the photo's from today thou


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Great day nice to catch up with a few friends, it was my first time for a 1/4 mile event my best run was:

0 - 60 6.53

1/4 mile 14.9

Sorry Steve  

BOG STANDARD


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Any other 1/4 mile times guys?? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

48.2 on foot when I was fit


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


wallsendmag said:


> 48.2 on foot when I was fit


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> ...


Long , long time ago


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

wow well thats me just home to Aberdeen its been a fantastic weekend and i loved every minute even being the sole person on the non existent stand on Sat! anyway im full of a cold so im off to bed will upload pics and vids tomorrow night


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

abz001 said:


> wow well thats me just home to Aberdeen its been a fantastic weekend and i loved every minute even being the sole person on the non existent stand on Sat! anyway im full of a cold so im off to bed will upload pics and vids tomorrow night


Glad you had a good time, it was nice to meet you  Next time you will have to drag Kammy along!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leon said:


> Any other 1/4 mile times guys?? :wink:


1/4 12.98,0-60 4.6,car bogged down on launch -zero boost :? bloody owens turbo :roll: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to see some old and new faces this years inters was so much better than last year


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

caney said:


> Leon said:
> 
> 
> > Any other 1/4 mile times guys?? :wink:
> ...


Thanks for not making look too slow mate  
your's was bloody quick once it got going though


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

What a great show!!
This was my first GTI International and although at £17 was expensive, it was the best i've been to in a long time!
Great to meet a few of you guys, Yellow and Tim in the Red Mk1 Roadster, and the guy with this car, James from PVW mag this month, this car:









Yellow mentioned the Event09, so will try meet a few more of you guys there, hopefully in a TT, otherwise in the Golf.


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

rocky99 said:


> James from PVW mag this month, this car:


the guy that has this tt is from PVW?


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

abz001 said:


> rocky99 said:
> 
> 
> > James from PVW mag this month, this car:
> ...


No sorry, the car's in PVW Page 48


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ah ok


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Whos is the red QS?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Big Syd ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Correct


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

did anyone see me go down in the vw touraeg? lol it was such a laugh, got a big cheer from the croud, and i beat a mk2 golf 18 second 1/4 mile hahaha


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ryancooke said:


> did anyone see me go down in the vw touraeg? lol it was such a laugh, got a big cheer from the croud, and i beat a mk2 golf 18 second 1/4 mile hahaha


With a toot of the horn away from the line too!

Very amusing!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

heehee i was nearly wetting myself oh yeah i did :lol: :lol: :lol: heehee only joking but was funny....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ryancooke said:


> did anyone see me go down in the vw touraeg? lol it was such a laugh, got a big cheer from the croud, and i beat a mk2 golf 18 second 1/4 mile hahaha


I was looking for you Sunday, as I wanted a butchers in the 'rocco


----------



## ryancooke (Apr 1, 2009)

jammyd said:


> ryancooke said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone see me go down in the vw touraeg? lol it was such a laugh, got a big cheer from the croud, and i beat a mk2 golf 18 second 1/4 mile hahaha
> ...


we was on the strait bit where most the food stalls were, inbertween kw and spax springs, and the scirocco is now lowered to 20k


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ryancooke said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > ryancooke said:
> ...


Yeah I found the rocco, but there seemed to be no on e around when I came over...

Not to worry, hope you can sell it soon


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Just got back from Hols so sorry for the late reply, nice show and it was nice to meet a couple of you, and get some tips from yellow tt!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J70RWB said:


> Just got back from Hols so sorry for the late reply, nice show and it was nice to meet a couple of you, and get some tips from yellow tt!


Nice meeting you also how did the hols go did youdrig me any rock back


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Good holiday mate, Back last Thursday, home Friday to clean the car to go to Holland for the weekend to a show with the car (trophy won, which was nice) and back for tea now and work tomorrow morning, I am knackered!


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

J70RWB said:


> Good holiday mate, Back last Thursday, home Friday to clean the car to go to Holland for the weekend to a show with the car (trophy won, which was nice) and back for tea now and work tomorrow morning, I am knackered!


congrats on the trophy in holland [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

much deserved


----------



## J70RWB (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks matey. :wink:


----------

